# Airfare to Chiang Mai



## goodman12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there any way to find deals on flights from California or is Orbitz basically the only source?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - unsure about Orbitz, not one I have used

Airlines that fly *Bangkok to Chiang Mai* include

Bangkok Airways

Thai Airways

Air Asia

Nok Air
Note: Nok Air fly from Don Mueang Airport, not Suvarnabhumi the Bangkok International airport

I've used Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com for finding the best flight international options, it offers the option of viewing a month at a time so if you are flexible you can save by choosing the cheapest day of the week; however they often do not include sale/discount flight offers that are available only through the airline's own website. Worth spending a little time, there's savings to be made!


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Additional Airlines*

Try China Air and Korean Air.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 Air China or maybe even Eva Air will be the cheapest outta Lax.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Orient Thai Airlines : Thailand's leading low-fare airlines, Everyone can fly at low cost.

Orient Air have the cheapest prices from Don Mueng to Chiang Mai that we have found so far.
If you're flying straight through to Chiang Mai, then probably better to choose an airline flying from Suvarnabhumi.


----------

